# Good vape juice



## ruandp179 (23/5/22)

Howzit everyone, hope your all well.

What are some of the best vape juices on the market now, desert and fruit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/22)

Talk to @ivc_mixer @JacoF @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/22)

ruandp179 said:


> Howzit everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> What are some of the best vape juices on the market now, desert and fruit.


People can tell you what they like or that they know that some other people also like it. It is somewhat hit and miss. It's a bit like food. I don't like fish but millions do. The best that anyone can do is say that many people like a particular juice. It may turn out that you hate it.

@ARYANTO gave you good advice because both @ivc_mixer and @KZOR sell juice and are able to tell you what their buyers like the most. They have both proven themselves to be honest and trustworthy on this forum over the years and will give you decent advice. They also sell juice at good prices.

IMO going into a shop and asking for advice on juices is hit and miss at best. 

Also, don't think that imported juices are necessarily better. Some local mixers have come up with excellent results.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------

